# Getting Urine out of White Fur?



## Samara

Any tips? I've tried wipies, dry shampoos, regular shampoos...everything short of shaving. 

Thank you!


----------



## ZRabbits

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters
Rabbits should not be shampooed at all except under extreme circumstances (i.e. fleas, fungus, etc.), so don't worry if your rabbit doesn't like baths. Their dense fur doesn't allow them to dry quickly, and if left damp they can chill and become sick. Plus, as you have noted, it is stressful.

Here are some tips I have heard from ARBA rabbit judges who show white rabbit breeds (Dwarf Hotot, New Zealand White, Californian, etc.):

*Mix equal amounts of water and white vinegar. Use a spray bottle to spray this on the stained area and then work it into the stain with a washcloth. Get some cornstarch and add this to the stain, working it in to the dampened area with your fingers. Then, brush out all the extra cornstarch.
*
I have also had an ARBA judge tell me that lightly misting a pale-colored beer on rabbits will encourage them to clean themselves because of the yeast in the beer. I have not tried this myself, but he swore he does this with his show rabbits.
Source(s):
Preaparing to show rabbits with ARBA
http://www.adhrc.com/Articles-Helpful%20â¦


Hope this helps poor Molly loose Gubby's mark.

K


----------



## Samara

Both ideas sound intriguing. I'll let you know what I try! Thanks!


----------



## Samara

So I tried the white vinegar + cornstarch combination on Molly's urine stains from Gubble and voila! 2 hours of grooming and some pretty epic bonding and she's SPOTLESS. Well, as spotless as a broken chestnut doe can be. 

She is pristine! Pearly! Whiter than WHITE. I'm PSYCHED! She is SO SOFT now too. It took off the stains around her bum that she came home with. NOTHING I've tried ever got those stains out! And they're gone! And it was EASY! 

So soft. She looks so amazing. So amazing. I'm so happy! SHE is so happy! Her mood has picked up wicked today! Sure it might have been the 2 hours of being pampered and groomed, but so what? 

Thank you SO much Karen for sharing the above with me. Worked like a charm. 

WOO! 

Plus, I smell like chips. Which is weirdly tasty.


----------



## blondiesmommie

Peroxide?


----------



## Samara

At one point I was rubbing the cornstarch into her fur and I put my forehead on the kitchen table where I had her seated and when I put my head down she started grooming me. It was so sweet!


----------



## Samara

Peroxide didn't work when she first came home.


----------



## ZRabbits

Glad I could help and so thrilled to hear Molly is now "Stain Free" and back to her Beautiful Self. 

K


----------

